# Medium Intensity or High Intensity



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have two AquaRay LED Gro-beams 6500K over my 75 gallon tank. Are these lights considered medium or high intensity? I am planning to order some plants and want to match the plants to their lighting needs.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi rjordan393,

Are you saying you have 2 each 48" fixtures?


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

No,
I have one homemade 48 inch hood with two AquaRay LED GroBeams installed in it. These lights are called "Tiles" and are about 7.5 inches square. They are 198 by 198 mm to be exact.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just scrolled down on the member questions and saw that My question was already answered. Its the par rating that you said was important and it appears my two led's has a rating of medium high intensity.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi rjordan393,

Sorry, I am not familiar with that configuration; if it had been TMC AquaBeam 1500XG Ocean White or 
TMC GroBeam 1000 Natural Daylight I think I could have answered your question.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I believe TMC is a distributor and AquaRay is the manufacturer. Mine are also 1000 daylight. They are probally the same lights.


----------

